# what wheels are these?



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

On the banner for Cruze accessories, what size wheels are these? Are they part of a package? I don't see them on the accessories page.

http://www.chevrolet.com/cruze-compact-car/accessories.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks like a stock rim with the insides painted black. I will try and see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They changed the advertisement. I think these were the rims you asked about: 8-inch 5-Spoke Wheels

So far, this is as close as I can find.

2012+ 2LT 5 Spoke 

Diesel 5 Split-spoke


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

You guys, go to Build and Price a Cruze and they're right here as an exterior optional upgrade


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> You guys, go to Build and Price a Cruze and they're right here as an exterior optional upgrade
> 
> View attachment 221458


I think that is where I found the picture for the "8-inch 5-Spoke Wheels" link


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

you think they would be an accessory, and not only an option on the premier RS.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

neile300c said:


> you think they would be an accessory, and not only an option on the premier RS.


I'm sure it's highly possible to speak with a dealer and have them ordered, since they'll obviously fit any cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'm sure it's highly possible to speak with a dealer and have them ordered, since they'll obviously fit any cruze.



Dealer price is gonna be like $2k before tires and mounting. I'd try and find them online 1st.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Part Number: 84012907
Brand: GM *Labor Time: 0.30*
18"x7.5" Wheel, 5-Split Spoke


















4 In Stock!







As of 2/17/2017 10:20 AM ET
[FONT=&quot]*Additional Information*[/FONT]









Personalize your Cruze with these 18-Inch Wheels validated to GM specifications. Use only GM-approved wheel/tire combinations. See chevrolet.com/accessories for important tire and wheel information.

if these are what you are looking for they are an accessory that can be ordered we sell them for $400 each or as a wheel tire set for $2,150.00


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Greggul8r said:


> Part Number: 84012907
> Brand: GM *Labor Time: 0.30*
> 18"x7.5" Wheel, 5-Split Spoke
> 
> ...


Dang, that's $550 for the tires. That seems very expensive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> Dang, that's $550 for the tires. That seems very expensive.


Yes, yes they are very expensive as you are going though the dealership. Reason I said online may save you a bit vs dealership. The regular Eco Gas/Diesel goodyear tires are like $250 before mounted and labor vs the $113 Tire Rack. You have to take into consideration what tire they have in mind for that price. They totally could have picked a tire that is only made by 1 company.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

neile300c said:


> Dang, that's $550 for the tires. That seems very expensive.


It comes mounted balanced and with TPMS so I thinks it's a really good price

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I paid $155 per tire, because that's what a quality tire costs. I paid $400 a tire for my Corvette.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I just bought some Conti True Contacts for my wife's CRV, 235/65/17 mounted and balance for under $500. Sorry, that seems expensive to me.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

neile300c said:


> I just bought some Conti True Contacts for my wife's CRV, 235/65/17 mounted and balance for under $500. Sorry, that seems expensive to me.


I still don't get how it is expensive. It is only 50 more than you paid and it comes with 4 sensors that run over $50 each. You are going to need TPMS. you can switch over your sensors if you want but pricing it out separately with rims, tires (continental), and valve stems for your old sensors and mount and balance you would save $7.47. I would personally go with new sensors and the Goodyear tires that come in the package for $7.47 more. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sure because it's 225/40/18, it's that expensive. I was thinking of my current size of 205/55/16. That makes sense, and over $2200 is too expensive for my blood.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

It's now listed on the accessory page, $400 a piece. But they have 10% off listed on any accessories right now, so $1440 for the wheels alone.


----------

